# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  لماذا يحب الشيطان ادخال الحزن على قلبك ؟

## انصر النبى محمد

الحمد لله رب العالمين


قال ابن القيم:
لم يأت (الحزن) في القران
إلا منهيا عنه


كقوله تعالى: (ولا تهنو ولاتحزنوا)
أو منفيا كقوله: (فلاخوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون)
وسر ذلك أن "الحزن" لا مصلحة فيه للقلب، وأحب شىء إلى الشيطان أن يحزن العبد المؤمن
ليقطعه عن سيره ويوقفه عن سلوكه.


وقد إستعاذ منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ٌاللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن)


لذا يقول ابن القيم:


الحزن يضعف القلب،
ويوهن العزم ويضر الإرادة،
ولا شئ إحب إلى الشيطان من حزن المؤمن...

لذلك افرحوا واستبشروا وتفائلوا وأحسنوا الظن بالله، وثقوا
بما عند الله وتوكلوا عليه وستجدون السعادة والرضا في كل حال

----------


## انصر النبى محمد

الحمد لله رب العالمين


قال ابن القيم:
لم يأت (الحزن) في القران
إلا منهيا عنه


كقوله تعالى: (ولا تهنو ولاتحزنوا)
أو منفيا كقوله: (فلاخوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون)
وسر ذلك أن "الحزن" لا مصلحة فيه للقلب، وأحب شىء إلى الشيطان أن يحزن العبد المؤمن
ليقطعه عن سيره ويوقفه عن سلوكه.


وقد إستعاذ منه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ٌاللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن)


لذا يقول ابن القيم:


الحزن يضعف القلب،
ويوهن العزم ويضر الإرادة،
ولا شئ إحب إلى الشيطان من حزن المؤمن...

لذلك افرحوا واستبشروا وتفائلوا وأحسنوا الظن بالله، وثقوا
بما عند الله وتوكلوا عليه وستجدون السعادة والرضا في كل حال

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نعوذ بالله من الهم والحزن . نفع الله بك .

----------

